# Competitive Success Syndrome



## Graziamagazine

Hi,

I'm a writer from Grazia Middle East, and we're looking for women aged 19 - 39 who feel like moving to Dubai has put them under more pressure than ever to "succeed". Maybe there's just more pressure to get a promotion, or to earn more money, or to save up enough to come home. Anything at all!

If that sounds like you, I'd love to hear about it! 

Email corinne [dot] redfern [at] itp [dot] com with your story please!

Corinne


----------

